# Ice & tonic



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow,a Russian Ice breaker fitted with a lazer gun for cutting though ice or warding of any body else exploring for oil in the Arctic?Look out Green Peace they'll cut you in half.(Smoke)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

More here:

http://gcaptain.com/russian-icebrea...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Gcaptain+(gCaptain.com)

(The word is LASER - it's an acronym).


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Why is everyone so suspicious of the Russkis? Maybe they'll use it as a tool for the greater good - laser liposuction for fat Eskimos for example.

Before long there won't be any ice up there anyway - Putin will be able to run around shirtless without his nipples snapping off.

John T


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> Why is everyone so suspicious of the Russkis? Maybe they'll use it as a tool for the greater good - laser liposuction for fat Eskimos for example.
> 
> Before long there won't be any ice up there anyway - Putin will be able to run around shirtless without his nipples snapping off.
> 
> John T


An even better use for the Russian laser occurs to me.
I read today in the Guardian, that a new and virtually incurable strain of Gonorrhea has been identified in Australia.

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/aug/25/sex-superbug-fears-over-new-strain-gonorrhoea

Well these Ockers are very competitive and have to outdo everyone else, so an incurable dose of clap is quintessentially Oz.
The Russians should set up a shipboard clinic for those affected, and, in a flash of laser light, remove the defunct organ and render it into a crispy critter, useful for feeding salt water crocs.
Pat(Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Haven't heard of that yet, Pat. For some reason the Guardian website won't open at the moment. I noticed in your introduction you used the American spelling and missed out the second "o" in "gonorrhoea" - that is the "o" as in "ooooooooooooooooooooooh"?

It's true that the Aussies are pretty competitive and I reckon the Olympics would be enlivened if those boring shot putters, discus throwers and what not were replaced by a razor blade pissing contest.

We don't get too many icebreakers down here but that's ok, the crocs prefer their knobs al dente - they've had four recently in the Northern Territory. That is definitely "incurable".

John T


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> Why is everyone so suspicious of the Russkis? John T


Go ask the Ukranians or Syrian refugees, they might give you a short, sharp response.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> Why is everyone so suspicious of the Russkis? Maybe they'll use it as a tool for the greater good - laser liposuction for fat Eskimos for example.
> 
> Before long there won't be any ice up there anyway - Putin will be able to run around shirtless without his nipples snapping off.
> 
> John T


They'll have to wait for global warming otherwise there will be a glut hypothermal deaths amongst formerly fat Inuit (ain't I a PC goody goody).

No suspicion of Soviet science, only of how it will be employed.


----------

